# Getting a puppy after losing an old dog



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

We just lost our 2nd 16 y.o. vizsla. The first was lost 2 years ago, at 16 y.o. also. Losing the 2nd one was much harder than losing the first - I suspect because the 2nd was there to fill in/take over when the first one went. Whatever the reason, I really miss them and want to get another. But I'm conflicted: would I (subconsciously) expect the new dog to step into the old ones shoes, so to speak, and be disappointed when he didn't. Also, I puppy is a much different and effort-ful dog than a 16 y.o. one - it might be a bit much to handle (I might need a rest).

So, I'm looking to hear your experiences with getting a puppy soon after losing a dog. Is there a "good" time to wait?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

So sorry for your loss - it's so hard to say goodbye! A little over a year ago I lost two dogs within a month of each other (they weren't Vs), and at the time I also had my V. He was so sad to lose his brothers and I immediately started looking for a new companion for him. It was hard to think about "replacing" my boys that I lost, but getting a new pup helps you to focus on something other than being sad and I couldn't stand how quiet the house was without them. My new girl, Penny, didn't replace my boys but she brought a new energy into the house. If you're thinking that a puppy might be too much work - I highly recommend getting a rescue that needs a new home. Both of mine are rescues and I love them to pieces! 

Here is a link to a thread with some Vs looking for homes: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,7761.0.html


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bob,
Sorry for your lost. Both your dogs making it to 16 years old says a lot for your love and caring for them.

We went 7 years between having our last dog (17 year old puppy mill Cocker Spaniel) and getting our Vizslas pups six and five years ago. We needed a break from kids and dogs for awhile.

When the time was right it was right. Both my wife and I knew it was time even before we knew what kind of dog we were going to get.

Traveling and day to day activities were easier without the dogs. 

You'll know when it is time. A video I love to share with those who send their Vizslas over the rainbow bridge.

http://youtu.be/FYJBN4m9Mzo

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/farewell-rita.html

Rod


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Bob,

Thank you for sharing your pictures. I'm sure it was hard ... I was a mess after losing my 11 year old weimie. 

So, my experience- I felt similarly. I wanted another weim, but was uncertain as to whether I would expect a new pup to fill my last baby's shoes. Would he/she compare? If he/she isn't the same will I be disappointed? If he/she isn't the same will I treat my new baby right (that one was the hardest for me).

I decided to get a breed close to, but not the same as a weim, just so I could be open; which is why I looked into vizslas. However I gave it enough time to make sure I had time for a puppy of either breed. 

I absolutely love my V for reasons completely different from my weim. And for that reason now, After 3 years from my loss, I'm willing to look into fostering weimies and would LOVE another V! So similar, yet so different, but the love is still absolute on their end! 

Take your time, but be open to similar breeds ... It just might make the difference. 

Hope you have an excellent New Year! Jenny and Tai (christmas vizsla photo attached!)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, Bob.

I agree you'll know when it's the right time to add another. The memories of your friends will becomes less like a sharp jab and more like the pain of sore muscles after a good day's work. They'll bring smiles, not tears. It takes a different amount of time for each of us to reach that point, but you don't ever need to fear that you reached it too soon. You won't dishonor the relationship you had with your dogs by adding another to your family. In fact I think it helps us remember those special moments or quirky traits better. 

I lost my first dog in April '12 at the age of 15. Two months later in June, one of our cats went missing in a heavy storm. A few weeks after that my sister who lives with me found a 3 day old puppy in a ditch. He was covered in fire ant bites and had been rejected by his mother. We didn't get to choose the timeline, but taking care of him was absolutely the best medicine. 

I'll be keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss :'(

Gave a like for the pictures. 

As far as getting a new dog right of way... I'm afraid only you can answer. 
In the past, we usually took a year off to bring closure.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear Bob,
"It is hard to imagine life with out a dog".
That is what my hubby said when our Weimaraner Greta was 10yrs. so we got Foxy fem-V pup. She was the love of my life, and then we lost both dogs in 2012, Greta to old age 12 1/2 y.o., and Foxy to disease 2 1/2 y.o.. We had taken in my son's Bloodhound after Greta passed, so we were not dog less, thank goodness. She and I mourned together. Grief is a devastating emotion! I watched the rescue pages and found this forum which was a life saver for me, as I could share my photos, and my stories, and live with others Vizsla's daily. I had no intention of getting a puppy, but my breeder called with an offer I couldn't refuse so we got Fergy at 7 wks, he is now 6 mo.
The point of this little intro, is... He is a very good pup, smart, easy to train, but a puppy non the less, and believe me!!! He is a lot of work, and very time consuming. We still have Pearl,( the bloodhound) and she is like a Nanny, but he still needs at least 2 walks a day, play times, training sessions, a lot of attention and supervision. We have just passed the "Teeth" stage, he is still a little mouthy, but getting better, at least it doesn't draw blood any more. We have just transitioning into the adolescent/fear/discovery stage OH MAN!
Some days I bang my head and ask myself what was I thinking!! But once you have had a V in your life, it is hard not to keep one there!
Blessings and prayers... Love and luck, as providence finds you. 
What ever


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely pictures of your two older Vizslas... So sorry for your loss.

Of course, you know you can never replace the beloved friends you have lost, but for me, waiting too long is just a waste of precious time. Don't deprive yourself of canine companionship for very long. You will fall in love again.

"A family dog is not replaceable like a worn-out coat or a set of tires. Each new pup becomes his own dog, and none is repeated. I am many dogs old, measuring out my life in friends that have succeeded, but not replaced one another."
_-- Irving Townsend_

(Don't wait too long. A month is long enough!)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I was just thinking about this again, Bob, and I understand what you're saying about a puppy being a handful. Raising a puppy is a lot of work!!

Have you ever considered adopting a young adult dog? That's what I have done with my last two. They came to me as young adults, down on their luck, but with fully formed house manners and basic training. Believe me, they know when they have been rescued, and the bond you will form with them is just as strong as it could be! Something to think about, anyway...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As others have said, You can't replace what you have lost.
I tried that years ago when I lost my Collie.
I bought a second Collie, and he couldn't fill her shoes.
It took me 30 years to figure out she was a once in a lifetime dog.
I would suggest giving yourself a little time to heal.
Look at the next dog as a new journey, and don't compare them to the past.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experiences and for the kind words. I was glad to hear that nobody had regretted getting another dog because it was "too soon". And as far as "It is hard to imagine life with out a dog", I couldn't agree more - I think a lot of the "missing" that I'm feeling is that.

The idea of getting a dog that was over puppy hood has a lot of merit and is very appealing. I assume that the only way to do that would be through rescue. If so, I think that we might wait an awfully long time to find one around here (eastern Massachusetts). Also, getting a puppy allows face-to-face with the breeder, which would be important for us.

I know that there are other great breeds and that the individual dog is more important than the breed, but I just can't see myself with anything but a V. I just love them. I find it rather strange that people can be so breed dedicated, but there it is.

The YouTube "Ode to a Vizsla" is really sweet - I've watched it many times over the last couple of years. "What would I be without your love" perfectly describes it. 

It'd funny how I keep getting these thoughts popping into my head. I call it my subconscious tweeting me. I'll be cleaning off the dinner table and I get a "Mikey - scraps" tweet. Or when turning off the lights before bed, a "Mikey - pee" tweet. Look at my watch and "Mikey -walk". Walk into a room and a "Mikey - chair" reminds me that he's sleeping there, or used to.

As hard as the grieving/missing is, it comes with sharing your life with a dog and how could I not do that?

I expect that you'll be seeing a "new puppy" post from me, but it might take a little while to find the right one.

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bob - I'm so sorry for your loss. It is so devastating.

We had three dogs - 2 labs and a Papillion cross. We put our little dog to sleep last year when she was suffering with dementia - she turned into an attack dog and was like a Tasmanian devil - attacking everything in her path - for no reason. Once she was gone, my husband said "no more dogs". The energy level in my house had completely changed, and I couldn't stand it. Almost a month later, I found our Vizsla, while looking for a smaller bird dog. (I knew if I was going to go up against my husband in this, I'd have to get a bird dog). It was just by chance that I found Bristol, and now can't imagine life with out her. The timing was just right. 

again - so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dizzaloo (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Bob. Sorry to hear about your old dog, he must be such a miss.
I have had 2 weimaraners, we lost Doug 3 years ago at 10 and Daisy in August at 15, husband and I were totally devastated.
Anyway long story short we now have a 10 week old Vizsla x Pointer (I know most on here will throw up their hands in horror at a cross) and he is absolutely gorgeous.
I didn't feel I could get another weim as I felt I would always be comparing but quite honestly Dave reminds us of the weims all the time and it's heartwarming.
The downside is husband and I are both knackered, it's been 13 years since we last had a pup and OMG I'd forgotten how much work they are.
For us, life was not the same without a hound in the house and we are so happy to have Dave but the decision has to be yours, I'm sure you'll make the right one when the time comes. Vxx


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dizzaloo... 
I am in exactly the same boat with my 6 mo. boyV, I love him dearly, and he is a delight, but OMG, I should have followed my wits
instead of my heart and adopted a more mature Vizsla.... We have big plans for him, and it is turning out to be a life changing experience, so I guess everything happens as it should.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

If you are worried about starting over with a pup please consider rescuing a Vizsla who needs a good home. One of our two is a rescue and he is awesome!


----------

